# Three Mysteries by Daphne Coleridge



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

After being invited to write a short horror story, I discovered the pleasure of writing mysteries:

_*"The Treasure of Claresby Manor"*_ - Laura Mortimer may have to sell an inherited title, or even her ancestral home, unless stories about treasure hidden in the time of Oliver Cromwell prove to be true and the messages left in a family portrait can be deciphered.

_*"Pickled Toad with Diamonds" * _ - A valuable but controversial work of art goes missing, and every one of the houseguests has a motive for stealing or destroying it. The truth about the disappearance provides an unexpected twist in this tale.

_*"An Uninvited Guest" * _ - Of all the unwelcome guests you hope will not turn up at your wedding: ex-spouses, drunken relations and voluble friends in possession of all the facts about your misspent life, a none-too-fresh corpse is amongst the most undesirable.



Please take a look. I hope you enjoy them!
UK link: Three Mysteries UK
DE Link: Three Mysteries


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Daphne, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

Sound great, Daphne.  Will definitely down load the samples and check them out.  Congrats and wishing you the best of luck.


Linda


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Thank you, Linda.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

As the sample only gives a section of *The Treasure of Claresby Manor* - I'll put in little snippets from a couple of the other stories here - also in preparation for KB Book of the Day.

*An Uninvited Guest*
"Assuming he did die of natural causes," Rupert said, turning to Simon Forrest, "what are the laws concerning the disposal of a dead body? Has a law been broken here?"
"Well," said Simon, thoughtfully, "not really my area of expertise, but whilst it is generally recognised that a corpse has no rights, the failure to dispose of a dead body properly is an offense; there are questions both of what is decent and respectful as well as public health issues to be considered. Also, unless someone has already ascertained how he died, a post-mortem would be required. And," with a spark of legal remembrance in his eyes, "it is a crime to hold a body as security for an unpaid debt!"
"The latter not an issue," commented Rupert, "but we will need to call the police."
"Is there any urgency? Can't we stick it in the corner and worry about it after we've eaten?" suggested one heartless and hungry guest who had just joined the throng.
"Well," said Rupert, "we could call the police but put him quietly in the study until they arrive..."
"You shouldn't move..." began Simon; but no one was willing to attend to him. Two none-too-fastidious men were summoned to lift the chair bodily and remove it to the study whilst celebrations were resumed with the added relish of unexpected drama.

*Pickled Toad with Diamonds*
Rupert Latimer stared at the object with disgust barely concealed on his large, rather ugly face.
"What is it?" he ventured finally.
"What does it look like?" countered Laura Mortimer, rather irritably, as if she had expected a more enthusiastic response.
"Well," proceeded Rupert cautiously, "it looks like a pickled toad with diamond eyes."
"There!" said Laura, in a rather patronising tone, "you retain your reputation as a solver of puzzles. It is a work by Sebastian Fullmarks entitled "Pickled Toad with Diamonds". Apparently a toad traditionally represents evil or a demon and diamonds the opposite; purity and light. Hence the whole work is deemed to express the fundamental spiritual dichotomy of life itself: the choice between light and dark, good and evil - or a dangerous symbiosis of them both!"
"Oh," replied Rupert, clearly underwhelmed. "It's rather ugly: did it cost much?"
"I refuse to answer," replied Laura with dignity. "It is a work of art and therefore price is not important." A statement such as this is always euphemistic for a price tag that would pay the national debt of a small third world country and, indeed, there had been seven figures on the label when Laura had first laid eyes upon it.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Snippet from the bonus story - *The Painting with Two Faces*:
It was chilly in the house but she slipped downstairs with just a wrap around her and put on the kettle. As she waited for the kettle to boil, she saw the easel with the picture on it: the painting of her. It caught her eye because there was movement. She looked carefully to see what the movement was. Curiously she moved closer. She was behind the painting, but from the canvas she could see paint dripping. It was red paint and it was dripping onto the floor. Horrified but fascinated, she was drawn to look at the painting again. The blonde woman was back and there was a slash through the canvas where her throat was. It was from this rip that the red paint dripped. What was this? Was it a warning? Was it a memory? Was it Jude playing tricks?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to welcome Three Mysteries as our next KB Book of the Day!


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Thanks, Harvey - I enjoyed a great day as KB Book of the Day with Three Mysteries still showing at #29 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Anthologies!

Read a sample of Three Mysteries


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Since my Book of the Day slot Three Mysteries has enjoyed sales both in UK and US and gleaned its first review. Please take a look.  Three Mysteries

UK Link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Three-Mysteries/dp/B004CFB7B0/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&s=digital-text&qid=1289901443&sr=1-3


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

They sound intriguing. I love to read mysteries.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Thank you, Stacy. I was pleased my reviewer enjoyed the twist in the tail of each story - my own favourite is _*Pickled Toad with Diamonds*_


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

To celebrate Three Mysteries on its banner day - I include another snippet:

*Snippet from "Pickled Toad with Diamonds*:
"Perhaps it has been stolen!" she exclaimed.
"I looked around when I first came down and saw it was gone. I can't immediately see any signs of a break-in, but I haven't checked all the rooms."
"You don't need to," muttered Laura under her breath. "If you think about it, we have five people in this house all with a possible motive!"
"You can't really think that. Why would any of your friends take it?"
"Well, Simon and the Hawkes' are pretty desperate for money - we saw that last night. And Samantha - well, she might consider destroying it as a matter of principle."
"What about Floyd, there's nothing suspicious about him."
"Rupert, everything about Floyd is suspicious; although, I agree, I can't immediately see a motive for him to steal it."
"Well, what about me? Do you suspect me? After all, I've got less money than either Simon or Conran and Delilah."
"Don't be silly," snapped Laura. "I'd trust you with my life."
Before Rupert could respond to this touching expression of faith, the two other ladies came into the Hall.
"What's the matter?" asked Samantha.
"The toad has gone," replied Laura, slightly sulkily.
"Oh, good; it was vile," retorted Samantha, and went to have her breakfast.
Laura and Rupert exchanged glances.

Three Mysteries UK


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

At last I have the knowhow to put up my favourite banner with a link to the book site:



Three Mysteries UK

To celebrate a good month in US and UK.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

A Snippet from Three Mysteries : An Uninvited Guest -
A traditional English wedding follows a certain course, so notwithstanding the interruption, food was eaten, speeches were made (with humorous reference to "our friend in the study"), toasts were drunk in champagne and the triumph of white icing and marzipan flowers that was the wedding cake was cut with a Cromwellian sword, removed from its station over the fireplace by an enterprising guest and wiped thoroughly but covertly on a napkin by the bride. A couple of policemen moved discretely about the place, and as guests relaxed and mingled, formalities having been completed, they apologetically cornered Mr and Mrs Latimer.
"Well," said a young, pink-faced policeman, "there is no sign of violence on the corpse, although we will have to wait for the coroner to tell us how he died; but we've not been able to establish his identity. We'll have to question your caterers and the guests of course and I understand that you had someone setting up some musical equipment, so we'll be talking to him. In the meantime, is there anything you can tell us about the man?"
Laura shook her head. "He was here in a chair when we returned from the church; nobody saw anything and nobody seems to recognise him. It's a bit of a mystery." She had removed her veil, but still wore a crown of tiny, white fabric flowers in her glossy auburn hair and this, coupled with her wide eyes and gentle expression gave her a look of almost conspicuous innocence. It made the young constable feel rather brutal as he revealed his next piece of news.

Three Mysteries UK

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

If you enjoy absorbing mystery stories, the tales in Three Mysteries are written to be intriguing and gently amusing with a cast of eccentric English characters.
Three Mysteries UK


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

The banner for Three Mysteries is flying on KBs today! Please take a look.
UK link: Three Mysteries UK


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

This is the painting I used as the basis for the cover of Three Mysteries - It is oils on canvas and was painted outside using a knife.









UK link: Three Mysteries UK


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Happy to sat that Three Mysteries has had its 100th sale!
"All four stories are well-paced and I was quickly involved in both the characters and in finding the solution. I admit that each one kept me guessing to the end. The twist in the tail of each story is most skilfully revealed." Reviewer. 

UK link: Three Mysteries UK


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Please take a look at my interview by Alain Gomez in which I talk about how I came to write Three Mysteries.
Interview by Alain Gomez
UK link: Three Mysteries UK


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Snippet from Three Mysteries.
*An Uninvited Guest*
Of all the unwelcome guests you hope will not turn up at your wedding: ex-spouses, drunken relations and voluble friends in possession of all the facts about your misspent life, a corpse is amongst the most undesirable. However, on the day of the marriage of Rupert Latimer, the dazed and fortunate groom, and his very lovely and wealthy wife, Laura, they not only returned from Claresby parish church to find a corpse already in attendance in the Great Hall, set out as it was in full splendour for the reception, but that very corpse was seated at the top of the snowy clothed, flower bedecked table in the large oak chair predestined to receive the groom, its limbs spread-eagled in careless, slightly tipsy abandon. Worse still, after the screams and shrieks of one or two of the first ladies to arrive had been silenced, a helpful medical friend took a brief look at the unwanted guest and indicated that, far from being recently deceased, it was probably a day or so since it had breathed its last.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Für irgendeine deutsche Leser...
Three Mysteries


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Three Mysteries is now available in various formats from Smashwords:
Three Mysteries


----------

